# Hey MJ here are my Flechette blunts



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is what I ended up with so I can shoot with a release. Now I need to get some more hardware so I can make the pointy ones. Check out the wound channel in the pepsi can. These things have some serious punch. They are right at 200 grain I need to shorten my bands just a little so i can get them smokin.

The odd one is a busted carbon arrow that I drilled though the head and inserted a 1/8 piece of steel rod. It fly's great I need to keep my eye open for busted arrows out at the range.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Outstanding!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats cool


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea Roger, with the broken carbon arrow and in scrounging broken ones on the range.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Good idea Roger, with the broken carbon arrow and in scrounging broken ones on the range.


We have a new range here where all the guys with the high $ compounds go and there are always carbons in the trash can.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea Roger, with the broken carbon arrow and in scrounging broken ones on the range.
> ...


Looks like a win for you !! :bouncy:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

It's a real case of 'handle with care' though. I 'rear ended' a carbon arrow the other day with the following arrow. When I drew the broken one out of the target I got carbon fibres in my finger. The Boss managed to get most of them out but I gather that carbon fibres are much more of a hazard in the body that glass fibres.


----------

